# DOGSWELL Joins the List of Sponsors



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Dogswell which is the home of the natural dog treats has joined the sponsors for both the Albany and California events. They will be giving us samples for the goody bags as well as something for the raffle. So the sponsors list continues to grow. If anyone is unfamiliar with Dogswell, their site is Natural Dog Treats : : Healthy Dog Treats For Your Dog's Well Being : : DOGSWELL Thanks


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW. I just cannot believe all the sponsers on board. It would be worth the 1,900 miles drive just for all the goody bags!

Great work Donna! You have done wonders with this. All of your efforts to make this a success are truly a labor of love.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great Donna! I checked the website and it looks like they offer a great product and are very active in giving back to the dog world. (Can you through in a couple of extra packages of "Mellow Mutt" in Oakly's goody bag


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is great Donna! I checked the website and it looks like they offer a great product and are very active in giving back to the dog world. (Can you through in a couple of extra packages of "Mellow Mutt" in Oakly's goody bag


I will put a request in just for Oakly. I am sure we can work something out with them. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow Donna, this just keeps getting bigger and bigger.....How are you going to top this off next year....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ya'll have really done a GReat job with this. I so wish my surprise visit hadn;t been canceled by my doctors. I heard what a GReat time everyone had last year and wwas dying (pardon the pun) to come this year. Well maybe next year to SC for sure.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Ya'll have really done a GReat job with this. I so wish my surprise visit hadn;t been canceled by my doctors. I heard what a GReat time everyone had last year and wwas dying (pardon the pun) to come this year. Well maybe next year to SC for sure.
> 
> Hooch


Hooch, there are eleven states that want to be a part of Ryleys Run next year so maybe you can attend one of them. I am truly sorry you cannot make it this year. Get well enough so that you can make one of them next year.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am working hard towards that purpose.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I am working hard towards that purpose.
> 
> Hooch


Just dont overdue it. Take care of yourself so that you are well enough to make it to one next year. I am sure everyone would love to meet you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Hooch,

Why don't you and Cindy have a Ryley's Run in GA? I always forget if you're in GA or AL...sorry...:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There is a thought!! Unfortunately I spend more time trying to get back where I could RUN if I needed to withouthaving a heart attack. LOL Wouldn;t mine helping someone else out in GA if they pop up.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> There is a thought!! Unfortunately I spend more time trying to get back where I could RUN if I needed to withouthaving a heart attack. LOL Wouldn;t mine helping someone else out in GA if they pop up.
> 
> Hooch


I'm not running Hooch. Can't... WALK...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I know what you mean. 

Hooch<---,having a cocktail of barcardi and coke, morphine, zanax, and bacoflen hoping to sleep tonight. LOL


----------

